# More Ideas Needed~ 7 Deadly Sins



## LadyBrower (Oct 14, 2008)

For envy, it could be cool to find some creepy pictures where the model is looking straight at you, put them in photoshop pull out the regular color maybe put it in Sepia tone first then "color" it green. Have them blown up and hung all around room (get it, green with envy? tee hee..)

https://www.photospin.com/content/photos/thumb/49_2524804.jpg

I found that one that with some creativity would be massively creepy me thinks. 

For food, chocolate covered strawberries are the food for lust, or some variation of chocolate covered something. Michaels has red chocolate for making candy, you can melt that and splatter on whatever you make. 

Oh! and I just had an idea for pride... but it may be a little insensitive... take pics like this:

http://www.soldierstudies.org/images/civwar_young_soldier.jpg

http://www.sonofthesouth.net/leefoundation/gettysburg/dead-civil-war-soldiers.jpg

"blood" splatter them and get an image of a tattered flag. or some dirty stars... I hope that's not too over the edge.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe this will help The Seven Deadly Sins Explained: How Do They Affect Your Life? - Associated Content

The fifth of the seven deadly sins known as Wrath can be seen anywhere and everywhere in the violence that fills the streets and our news broadcasts around the world. Anger against yourself, your friends or even strangers can bring about unfortunate consequences as we all know. 

So what that site says maybe pictures of serial killers, news cuttings about deaths, violence ? or a crime scene, chalked outline of victim blood splatters something to show an act of rage.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Party Science - Seven Deadly Sins Party


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

For the lust room you could pin up some sheer black fabric just to take the whiteness out of the walls or red even to make it like a bordello, something vampire maybe like vampire strippers. 
Maybe some S&M (whips) I take it it's a grown up party so maybe some lowly played audio of moans ..lol not the ghost kind the other ...think dusk til dawn and the salma hayek strip


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Pride could be an article placed infront of a mirror about cosmetic surgery, razor blade and blood bits of gunky stuff to look like flesh like a DIY face jobs gone on. along with anti age cream, make up, lipstick with tops off streaked on the counter or maybe written in lipstick on the mirror I am beautiful.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

As wrath is in the bathroom you could do a suicide as thats supposed to be rejecting the gift of god (life) and make it messy as if it was done in anger maybe with dear john love rejection letter


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Envy could be some fake halloween prop feet with some Stilettos on an a hacksaw with fake blood spatters ...maybe a sign saying something about how she bought the shoes you wanted so you followed her home and took them..kinda mad nutty female killer ..just an idea


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Halloween_sucks_in_the_uk: You are without a doubt my hero for the day (and possibly the rest of the month as well!)  Fabulous ideas!! Razor blades and bloody clumps, DIY reconstructive surgery for pride...brilliant! 

Hacked off Stilleto's...ROFL! Why didn't I think of that?!? Brilliant x2!! Thanks a bajillion for such creative ideas. Normally I "Pride" myself on being creative, but boy did you just give my creative juices a much needed kick in the pants. *Muah*

Ladybrower: Great article and Ideas as well! I'm excited now....and have much to do!!

Can't wait to get it all done and take pictures now!!


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh, one more question...Bloody masses or facial tissue. Best to use an oatmeal concoction or would something else be better? Thanks!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

*oatmeal sounds good*

Yeah oatmeal sounds nice and gloopy..lol I'm glad I helped. Your party sounds like it's going to be awesome. Great idea for the theme  

Take some pics! and post them


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

Ryadread, I don't know if someone mentioned this to you yet or not but yesterday I saw in SuperTarget that there's a wine called "7 deadly sins".

Halloween_sucks_in_the_uk, great idea for envy about the stilletos being taken.


----------



## tylerromes (Oct 23, 2008)

go watch the movie se7en, and then go buy like 200 lbs of spaghetti,


----------

